# Hello



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi just joined the forum unfortunately no TT yet, I did go and have a test drive of one last week and it went very well but the condition put me off.
The damage to the roof was not mentioned in the ad or shown in the pictures, the car did have a full Audi service history bar one, so still looking.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Pretty car. Too bad about the soft-top.

Still, if the car is priced accordingly you '_might_' be able to get the car and a new top for the same price as another with it's original top. Something to consider anyway.

Cheers & welcome


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Pretty car. Too bad about the soft-top.
> 
> Still, if the car is priced accordingly you '_might_' be able to get the car and a new top for the same price as another with it's original top. Something to consider anyway.
> 
> Cheers & welcome


The car was a 2008 with 113k miles priced at £4800 but after pointing out the car number plate didnt exist they found out it had a private plate and almost full Audi history so increased the price to £4950.
I was very tempted by the car but the top put me off, I've read it can cost £1000 for just the fitting of a new top.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 plenty of good ones out there just take your time 
Personely I’m more of a mk1 man lol


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Ian


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Ian-TTC* - Yeah, that Roadster's previous owner was not showing it any love.  But I wouldn't give up on one. Here's some links that might be helpful for your quest if you're really set on a Mk2 -








FAQ - Mk2 Coupe & Roadster New User Information


Intended for new and potential Mk2 TT owners, these posts will provide you with some really good information on both the Coupe and Roadster to help you with topics such as factory specs, available options, potential mechanical or engine issues. As with any used car be sure to investigate the...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide


Topics - • Engine, Drivetrain & Electrics • Maintenance & Service • Optional Features • Coupes & Roadsters • Diagnostic Tools • Brochures & Publications • Technical Service Bulletins & Recalls You can either scroll down through all posts or just click on the title of the topic you're...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium


Written specifically for anyone interested in the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, this post covers the majority of issues, questions, and problems encountered with the soft top. There's also some trouble shooting topics and links to Audi publications and Technical Service Bulletins (TSB). Section Index -...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Very little choice on the market at the moment and prices seem to vary quite a bit, The car I was looking at has just sold,due to work I wasn't able to view in time


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 22, 2021)

I am also looking for a TT. There is a roadster on eBay but the roof liner has a repair in virtually the same spot as the one you posted. Is this a common area for punctures or tears?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The TT convertible top is pretty durable, but like all others, if it's not cared for properly and left outside exposed to the elements, don't expect it to fare well in the long term. I highly recommend at least a half-cover if you can't keep it in a garage. The one I use is very inexpensive, but does a good job of protecting the top in rain and shine.

There are some really good ones on the market, and I suspect you get what you pay for. Mine lasted about three years before I had to replace it with another one. But I think value for money, you can't go wrong with this one.








FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Half-Cover Options


Another search on Amazon.co.uk found this one which is very similar to the first one on this post but costs only £69.95. https://www.ukcustomcovers.com/half-cov ... r-20062014




www.ttforum.co.uk




For instructions on how to take care of the top, refer to this post. I received this information directly from Webasto, the company that makes the TT convertible top -








FAQ - Convertible Top Care OEM Factory Instructions


The following information is from Webasto GmBH who manufactures the Audi TT convertible top. The fabric itself is produced by Haartz and manufactured under the trade mark Sonnenland®; a German-made 3-ply topping made up of an acrylic twill-weave facing, a rubber inner-layer, and a polyester...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

